# Weißer Hintergrund



## Lostinspace (1. Februar 2008)

Ich fotografiere Schuhe. Ich möchte gern um das Freistellen herum kommen und die Schuhe vor einem tief weißen, möglichst nicht reflektierenden Hintergrund ablichten. Ich habe bisher einen gewöhnlichen Fototisch mit gewölbter Plexiglasplatte benutzt. Leider ist das Plexiglas leicht durchsichtig und so schaut der Hintergrund nie weiß aus. 
Kann mir jemand eine Produktempfehlung oder einen Lösungsvorschlag geben ?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## akrite (2. Februar 2008)

ob es der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, weiß ich nicht : nimm DIN A1 Karton (rau) oder ein sehr feinfaseriges Tuch.


----------



## freiraum (9. März 2008)

ich benutz dazu nen weissen din a0 papierbogen, bekommst in jedem bastelladen.
als lichtquellen dienen 3 baustrahler a 500w


----------

